# bought a piranha labeled "black"



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

HEY,
just got this piranha, labled "black piranha", at one of my lfs. not sure what species at all, looks like a black in the face but it has red on it too. definately a Serrasalmus. only downside, the owner said it got chewed on by a couple other small blacks and has whats left of a tail. 
I paid 22.00 for it, its about 3" give or take .5". what do you guys think?
thanks alot,

oburi

pics:
http://pics.montypics.com/oburi/2003-07-10...65_IM000531.jpg

http://pics.montypics.com/oburi/2003-07-10...65_IM000531.jpg

http://pics.montypics.com/oburi/2003-07-10...53_IM000530.jpg

ps ill try and take more pics, i know it can be very difficult to tell when certain p's are juveniles. so far he becomes active during the evening when stuff starts calming down and lights get a bit dimmer. he likes to hang out in some plants in the aquarium during the day.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

not really sure looks somewhat likes like a rhom or maybe a spilo cf.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i agree with Croz...i will wait for some more pics though cause its kinda hard to tell

try to get a full body shot directly on the side


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

post more pics

try and get a full side shot


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

heres another one, i have a crappy camera,Hp photosmart 612. Ill keep trying to take some better ones.

http://pics.montypics.com/oburi/2003-07-11...69_IM000554.jpg


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

it looks like its bigger than 3'' maybe it just apears that way cause it has no tail


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

looks like a spilo cf to me i got screwed on my first rhom to it was a spilo nice fish but i wanted a rhom im sticking with spilo cf


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

someone said medinai. not sure though. if there is anyone who can give me a definate species type id be happy with the information.

so spilo cf's are cool? I was going to get a gold spilo a while back but decided against it at the time. what do you guys think about the tail? any advice on how to get it to grow back??
thanks for all the help!

oburi


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i cant really see its back end that well, but he does have some of a tail fin?

his tail fin should grow back fin..u dont _*have*_ to do anything, but if u want it to grow back faster add some aquarium salt

1 tablespoon per 5 gallons


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

Great. Ill try and get a pic of his tail and rear. maybe it will help. so anyone else got any idea on species?
i heard aquarium salt kills live plants in the tank. is it still good to use? or should i take out the plants when i use it?

thanks,
oburi


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

i dont think that looks anything like a rhom. more like a spilo. eather way, he looks like a nice fish


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

oburi said:


> i heard aquarium salt kills live plants in the tank. is it still good to use? or should i take out the plants when i use it?


A bit of aquarium salt never hurts (since it's good for their slime coat and resistance), but it's not necessary, certainly not 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons. Half that amount (ie. 1 tblspoon per 10 gallons) would be better in normal circumstances, but not necessary.

Most people use salt when fish have more severe injuries (flesh wounds, infected area's, etc.), or to cure certain diseases, and in those scenario's 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons is indeed a good idea.

Personally, I have never used salt in case of injuries (I must admit I haven't had any serious injuries, though: just the occasional fin nips, and a bitten off lip once), and the injured fish healed quickly without me interfering... The only times I do use salt is after cleaning the canister (to make the fish a little more resistant in case part of the bacteria in the filter died during cleaning), and when I had a case of ick with my silver dollars (also used medicines, btw).

btw: I haven't noticed any ill-effects on plants after using salt...


----------



## Azrael (Apr 4, 2003)

Spilo Cf !


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Spilo CF.


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

petshops lable everything "Black Piranha" these days....


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

SpiloCF


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

well i am disappointed, and very upset at the fact that fishstores mislable every piranha besides rbp's. I am glad that this fish is serrasalmus, he has eaten squid in front of me a few times now and seems to be aggressive. Is spilo cf the same thing a s. medinai? also i am going to treat my tank with aquarium salt on monday probably, so i should use one tblspoon per 10 gallons for the fishs' tail?
thanks for all the posts and id's, i am greatful for the information.

oburi


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Very Similar to the one labled "Black Piranha" in my LFS too......hmmmmmm


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

Im in portland, OR
where are u


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

any info people would like to give me(newbie) on spilo cf's would be great. I am going to treat the tank also with salt within the next couple days any prepping i need to do?? also 1 tblspoon/10 gallons right?

thanks

oburi


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

oburi said:


> Is spilo cf the same thing a s. medinai?


 Nope.









~Dj


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

how come you have it listed as so Insinuasian(3.5-4" Serr. Medinai (sPilo cF) - 20 gallon)? I have also seen it listed in perenthesis on other sites. Whats the difference if any?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

These pages might give you the info you're looking for:
- OPEFE S. Medinai
- OPEFE S. Spilopleura CF
- OPEFE S. Spilopleura


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

thanks, although it did not give alot of info. But it showed that there is indeed a difference.

any other stuff i should do to get my fish started out healthy


----------

